# Clexane hematoma / lump at injection site on tummy - dangerous in pregnancy?



## Lillyan (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi,
I know it's quite common to get a lump at a clexane injection site but I just wanted to check if it's dangerous, or potentially dangerous to the baby during pregnancy in terms of a clot etc.? I've been using clexane a while and this is the first time I've developed a lump & have a large nasty looking bruise. I'm 7 weeks + 2 today.
Thanks
Lily


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

no, it won't affect the baby, the bruise is very common, and it's just in the skin, so your baby is well protected,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Lillyan (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks Emilycaitlin x


----------

